# Anyone ever convert a baler to plastic twine?



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have an International 37 small square baler that is set up for sisal twine. I have been having a real bear of a time finding good quality twine for the thing (takes 9000 twine) and most of the stuff I buy ends up getting returned due to poor quality. The thickness varies, the twine swells in humid weather, it snaps very easily, etc. It has rendered my baler almost useless. I was reading around online about using plastic twine, and one guy said that the only thing you need to change is the tension in several points in the system. He said that you had to tighten the tension plate in the twine box, and tighten the tension on the duckbills to hold the slippery plastic twine. I even saw a 47 baler running with plastic twine on Youtube.

I was just wondering if anyone here knew about switching to plastic twine and what needed to be done. I'm sure it can be done because I've been told that IH used the same knotters on the 37 as they did on the later units that ran plastic twine. I just don't know what all needs to be done to make it happen.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm unaware that anything need to be done to use plastic twine. Had a JD 336 baler for a few yrs and never an issue using plastic.

What gave you the idea that changes/adjustments were needed?

Started out with an IH wire baler but that's a different story.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I was always told that plastic twine wouldn't work in a sisal twine baler due to it being more slippery and harder for the twine holders and duckbills to hang onto. If that's not true, then I guess I'll have to buy some plastic and give it a shot.


----------

